# lavorasero / lavorabano...?



## hosec

Ciao:

stò imparando l'italiano da due anni, ma lo parlo abbastanza male e lo scribbo con molta difficcoltá...

se voglio dire "es posible que trabajasen en un bar", sarebbe corretto dire "é possibbile che lavorasero in un bar" oppure "é possibbile que lavorabano..." 

o meglio si mette una forma verbale con "avere"?

Grazie tantissime.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

hosec said:


> Ciao:
> 
> sto imparando l'italiano da due anni, ma lo parlo abbastanza male e lo scrivo con molta difficcoltá...
> 
> se voglio dire "es posible que trabajasen en un bar", sarebbe corretto dire "é possibbile che lavorasero in un bar" oppure "é possibbile que lavorabano..."
> 
> o meglio se si mette una forma verbale con "avere"?
> 
> Grazie tantissime.



è possibile che lavorassero in un bar.


----------



## irene.acler

hosec said:


> Ciao:
> 
> sto imparando studio l'italiano da due anni, ma lo parlo abbastanza male e lo scrivo con molta difficcoltá...
> 
> se voglio dire "es posible que trabajasen en un bar", sarebbe corretto dire "è possibbile che lavorassero in un bar" oppure "è possibbile que lavoravano..."
> 
> o è meglio se mette una forma verbale con "avere"?
> 
> Grazie tantissime.


 
Puedes decir:
_E' possibile che lavorassero in un bar_
_Può essere che lavorassero in un bar._
_E' possibile che lavoravano_ no es correcta.

EDIT: scusa IPC, non ti ho vista!


----------



## hosec

Grazie a tutti e due, per le risposte e per le correzioni.

Quello di "é possibbile + indicat." me l'ha detto un italiano nato alle Marche. A me ha sembrato un pò strano, ma... io non sono linguamadre italiano.

Grazie, una altra volta.


----------



## irene.acler

hosec said:


> Grazie a tutti e due, per le risposte e per le correzioni.
> 
> Quello di "è possibbile + indicat." me l'ha detto un italiano nato nelle Marche. Mi è sembrato un pò strano, ma... io non sono di madrelingua italiano.
> 
> Grazie, un'altra volta.


 
Bueno, yo sempre he utilizado el subjuntivo..pero puede que tu amigo tenga influencias dialectales, no sé.


----------



## hosec

¡Oh! ¡Por Dios, cuántos errores! Debería estudiar un poquito más.
Lei mi ha fatto diventare rosso per i miei sbagli ma... sbagliando s'impara.

Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Tratame de tú, por favor!!
Bueno, espero que no te haya molestado demasiado si te he corregido..no era mi intención!


----------



## hosec

Benissimo: mi hai fatto...

Y no, no me molesta que me corrijan... para eso están (entre otras cosas)estos foros, ¿no?

E' stato un piacere parlare con te e imparare un pò della grammatica dell'italiano. Ciao. Vado in cucina a prendere un caffè.


----------



## irene.acler

hosec said:


> Benissimo: mi ha fatto piacere?? ...
> 
> Y no, no me molesta que me corrijan... para eso están (entre otras cosas)estos foros, ¿no?
> 
> E' stato un piacere parlare con te e imparare un pò di grammatica dell'italiano. Ciao. Vado in cucina a prendere un caffè.


 
Vale, claro, los foros están también para eso.
Buen café


----------



## hosec

Adesso credo di non aver sbagliato:"mi hai fatto..." (i puntini volevano dire "...diventare rosso per i miei sbagli").

De todas formas, seguro que ahora, en este post sí he cometido errores (¿"sbagliare" va con "avere"?)


----------



## irene.acler

Hosec, he puesto "piacere" después de "mi ha fatto" porque no he entendí lo quisiste decir!

En cuanto a "sbagliare", puedes decir: "credo di non *aver* sbagliato" (es correcto!) o "credo di non *essermi* sbagliato".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Creo que él entendía "mi hai fatto (diventare rosso)"...ha cambiado la primera parte de la frase cuando le dijiste que podía tratarte de tú...=)

Saludosss!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaaaaaaah! Ahora entiendo! Ejeje, estaba un poco durmida ayer!
Gracias!


----------

